# Waterfowl Mount



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

I just got my beautiful hen wood duck mount in today! I think they did an awsome job displaying the posture of a wood duck in its natural habitat..





LOL, nah, seriously though... This season (and maybe next) I will attempt to harvest 4 or 5 ducks for a "dead" mount. I think I will go with the mallard, pintail, woodie, weidgon and maybe a teal or canvasback if possible. 

So, whats my time frame in doing this; how long can a duck last in your freezer wrapped in a towel?


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

*dead mount*

something like this but staggered down a piece of driftwood


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

My taxidermist told me that as long as a bird is preserved correctly, there's no reason it shouldn't last at least three years. That sounds like a long time to me but he says he's done four year old birds with no problems.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> My taxidermist told me that as long as a bird is preserved correctly, there's no reason it shouldn't last at least three years. That sounds like a long time to me but he says he's done four year old birds with no problems.


Thanks, good to know. Now I guess the question is how do you preserve the bird correctly?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Thanks, good to know. Now I guess the question is how do you preserve the bird correctly?


I haven't been to his site in a month or two, but he used to have a video that he made. It was on the bottom left side. Check it out when you have a minute ....... birdmanstudios.com


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I have multiple birds that I have had done after being in a freezer for 2+ years.... ive tried some in panty hose.... some just wrapped in a plastic bag.... a HUGE part to not overlook is how you take care of them in the field. Dont put them on a strap.... dont let the dog grab them and pick them up by the feet as much as possible..... my mounters even get a ride in the cab of the truck on the way home. Just dont forget that they are in there or you will get a nasty reminder later.

I have an awesome strap in the freezer now that I am waiting on finding a good taxi for.... 5 Greenheads and a Pintail drake... Dropped em all out of a timber hole one morning.

The tough part to swallow on that is that its still 200 per bird.... Not a cheap mount by far! I am a little worried that a 6 bird strap will be a little overboard though.... Woodies are smaller and would probably look better....


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Howard Hanson on Kuykendahl. He has always said to make sure you put them in a gallon ziplock bag, pantyhose jacks up the small feathers. Keep the feathers in a natural shape as possible. Justinsfa has some good points.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

drathe3112 said:


> Howard Hanson on Kuykendahl. He has always said to make sure you put them in a gallon ziplock bag, pantyhose jacks up the small feathers. Keep the feathers in a natural shape as possible. Justinsfa has some good points.


 X2... pantyhose will just jack up the birds.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

*thanks for the info!*

thats a nice loking mount drathe3112.. i might so with the antique wood background look rather than driftwood


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*dead mount*

Had this one done a few years back by Harp's Taxidermy in Baytown. One day I plan to build a box for it to go in. Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

here's another dead mount


----------

